# I really need some BIG help from my friends at Hauntforum!



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey everyone! Anyone see the movie "Cloverfield"?

Weather you did or did not, It dosnt matter, I entered their film contest and the voting starts tomorrow, and If everyone could vote for my video, that would be great! First prize is $4,500, and my haunt could really use it! Thanks a lot everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

and where do we vote?????????????? linky please


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I was going to post that tomorrow! Lol.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is the link to my video. Sorry it's so small.
http://www.whencloverfieldhit.com/video/showMy/298


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

what is your name that you are using so that we know who to vote for?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

The link above was my video,
the video is called;
Recovered Footage from Location 23451
http://www.whencloverfieldhit.com/linkback/298/ref/c7a7c6e01f0d3fb5350ff012799de7a6/p_distance/1


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I will! I wish I knew about this contest as i'm an amateur filmmaker myself.

I got Cloverfield on DVD yesterday it doesn't even have "Declassified New Footage" I don't know what they were talking about


----------

